# Header Install 06 Altima - p2a00 code



## davidpaul17 (Jun 1, 2011)

I recently installed a header on my 06 altima and it cleared my p0420 - now almost 2k miles later I am getting a p2a00 

any suggestions?


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

davidpaul17 said:


> I recently installed a header on my 06 altima and it cleared my p0420 - now almost 2k miles later I am getting a p2a00
> 
> any suggestions?


Davidpaul,

I believe that this code indicates an issue with your front oxygen sensor. Although I've heard of some owners indicating that this code has to do with the Air/Fuel ratio sensor as well..

Ensure that this sensor is functioning and if it isn't then replace it. The OEM part # is 22693-8U300. Hopefully this will clear up the code! :jump:


----------



## davidpaul17 (Jun 1, 2011)

thanks for the response - it is bank one - the previous owner, though, said he had that 02 sensor replaced? how can i determine if it is functioning correctly?


----------

